# Blacks finally starting to get Dems



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

40 excuses and a mule
Ann Coulter 
October 28, 2004

White liberals have been indulging their fantasies of violence against conservatives lately - physically attacking conservatives, ransacking Bush-Cheney headquarters (though not any NRA headquarters, I note). The white wife of vice presidential candidate John Edwards recently warned of riots unless Kerry is elected.

In the midst of this rash of violence by white liberals, this week Al Gore admonished a group of blacks not to engage in violence over the election. Perhaps Gore should have saved that speech for a convocation of Moveon.org members.

*And Democrats wonder why they have to ask white people to hold "African-Americans for Kerry-Edwards" signs at their rallies *- as happened in St. Petersburg, Fla., last Saturday. The Kerry campaign is hemorrhaging black voters like teenaged girls fleeing an R. Kelly house party. None of the Democrats' top black leaders - Jesse, Al, Bill Clinton - has been able to stem the tide.

Here's the deal on politics and race in America: Republicans don't need black voters, but they want them. Democrats don't want black voters, but they need them. Blacks have been the Democrats' most loyal voters, typically giving the party upward of 90 percent of their vote. But Democrats ignore blacks.

That's according to none other than the Rev. Jesse Jackson, who said precisely that in a speech to "Campaign for America's Future" at the Democratic National Convention this summer.

Now, with the election less than a week away, the Kerry campaign is dashing off to every black church in the country. *Bill Clinton had to interrupt an important sponge bath with someone named "Bunny" to come to Kerry's rescue in Philadelphia. (Possible slogan: "Kerry - The Same as Clinton, Without the Burning Sensation.") * :lol: :lol:

The Democrats' inspired 11th-hour message to black voters is: *Here are your crumbs, your scraps, your measly handouts. Too bad you're so childish, incompetent and dependent, huh? Now run along and cast your vote for the guy with the "D" next to his name and we'll see you in four years, 'K? Buh-bye, now. *

With no fanfare, President Bush has placed black stars like Condoleezza Rice and Colin Powell in top positions in his administration. Kerry waited for complaints that the only black people in his campaign were setting up folding chairs at rallies before finding blacks for any prominent positions. (Another campaign slogan: "John Kerry: Pretending to Fight for Blacks Since Very Recently.")

Among loony liberal ideas polling especially badly among blacks is the Democrats' gusto for gay marriage.

Gay marriage is a tricky issue for the Democrats due to the fact that - like taxes, defense and education - they are forced to lie about their position when running for office. In other words, Democrats are gay marriage supporters trapped in the bodies of candidates who oppose gay marriage. And no issue-reassignment surgery can help them.

*By contrast, blacks - like Republicans and most Americans in general - not only believe gay marriage is wrong, but are willing to publicly state this belief.* :beer:

Bush opposes gay marriage. Kerry is for it - and he has always been consistent on that by taking every position imaginable on gay marriage. Kerry's got more gay marriage positions than the Kama-sutra, including the "yawning dog," the "courtesan's dilemma" and the "flip-flopping weasel."

Campaigning in Missouri about a month ago, *Kerry began the day saying he was opposed to Missouri's constitutional amendment *defining marriage as between a man and a woman. *By the end of the day, Kerry was claiming he supported the amendment *and, indeed, that his position on gay marriage was identical to Bush's.

Later, Kerry retracted his support for the Missouri marriage amendment, telling a gay magazine that he hadn't read the amendment and, in fact, he opposed it. (More campaign slogan ideas: "John Kerry won't just take a stand on the tough issues - he'll take two or three of them!")

When Kerry's strategy of being both for gay marriage and against it failed to fool blacks, he sent Jesse Jackson out to black churches to tell the parishioners to set aside their views on gay marriage and vote for Kerry anyway. What are blacks getting out of this deal again?

Compensating for his progressive views on gay marriage, Kerry supports federal funding for partial-birth abortions. Taxpayer-supported abortion on demand should make "Emily's List" feminists happy, but it has not been a big hit with black ministers.

Margaret Sanger, the founder of Planned Parenthood, was quite explicit about using abortion as a tool to reduce the minority population. She said the goal of Planned Parenthood was to "give certain dysgenic groups in our population their choice of segregation or sterilization." Even today, talk to any white liberal about abortion and within 60 seconds he will raise the black "overpopulation" problem.

We hear a lot about the 2 million people in America's jails and how many of them are black, but we rarely talk about the 35 to 40 million abortions since Roe v. Wade and how many of those babies were black. When your position on black abortion is identical to the Klan's, maybe it's time to reconsider.

Kerry's supporters are reaching out to blacks by demanding that black cabdrivers in New York City who support Bush be fined and suspended. When taxi driver Etzer Jerome told his sensitive Upper West Side passenger he had voted for Bush, she demanded that he pull over and let her out, yelling at him: "How can a black man vote for Bush?" and "I'm going to f--- you!" She then filed a complaint against Jerome with the Taxi and Limousine Commission alleging that Jerome had "verbally harassed her." He was fined $500 and given a three-week suspension. :eyeroll:

On the bright side, the Democrats offer black voters loads and loads of meaningless abstractions that will have absolutely no effect on their lives. "Jobs," for example. (Just not any of the important jobs in a Kerry administration.)

Democrats' extravagant claims about creating "jobs" are as credible as their claims that they will allow the wheelchair-bound to walk. Among the jobs that are currently not available to Americans are these being performed in China under a free-trade bill voted for by John Kerry. (New campaign slogan: "John Kerry: Betraying America Since 1971.")

And apparently, black voters can also look forward to a lot of patronizing demagoguery from the Democrats, such as the claim that Republicans maliciously suppressed the black vote in Florida in 2000.

*Kerry claims Republicans disenfranchised 1 million black voters in Florida in 2000, but neglects to mention that after extensive and expensive hearings, the U.S. Civil Rights Commission failed to name a single one of them. Can you name just one out of that "million," Sen. Kerry? We've found more WMDs in Iraq than we've found disenfranchised blacks in Florida.*

Indeed - to the contrary! - in 2000, blacks composed 11 percent of registered voters in Florida, but made up 17 percent of those who actually voted. If that's how Republicans "suppress" the black vote, blacks are better off when Republicans attack them than when Democrats pretend to be nice to them.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"White liberals have been indulging their fantasies of violence against conservatives lately - physically attacking conservatives, ransacking Bush-Cheney headquarters (though not any NRA headquarters, I note). The white wife of vice presidential candidate John Edwards recently warned of riots unless Kerry is elected. "

I would far prefer a riot to what your vice pres speculates, If Kerry is elected we are all dead via a nuke in a large city. Give me a break.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MT are you really this stupid or are you just trying to antagonize people for the effect, no one could be this dense, could they?? Got to love you kid, you provide a lot of comic relief. Have you done any hunting this year?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bob making such "predictions" from either side is the same thing. You can't possibly justify either of them. Unfortunately no hunting for me, not much fishing for that matter, poor weather all summer.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Why can't you go hunting?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

he threw his guns out with his logic...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

But some of these things about the liberals are not predictions they have happened. The Bush-Cheney headquarters have already been vandalized, Ann Coulter had radicals throw pie at her on stage. All done by tolerant hypocrites. As far as you always repeating that Cheney will attack the us, I can't find your original post on that. What are you talking about? John Edwards wife I didn't hear either. Was it a direct statement, or poor sentence structure like I would guess is the case with Cheney?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

that republican lady in florida almost got ran over by a guy who said he was just trying to intimidate her with his car by driving up on the sidwalk directly at her until swerving at the last moment...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

SniperPride said:


> he threw his guns out with his logic...


 :rollin:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> MT
> 
> But some of these things about the liberals are not predictions they have happened. The Bush-Cheney headquarters have already been vandalized, Ann Coulter had radicals throw pie at her on stage. All done by tolerant hypocrites. As far as you always repeating that Cheney will attack the us, I can't find your original post on that. What are you talking about? John Edwards wife I didn't hear either. Was it a direct statement, or poor sentence structure like I would guess is the case with Cheney?


http://apnews.myway.com/article/20040907/D84V15AG0.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,131692,00.html
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/09/08/polit ... f9&ei=5070
This should do, one is even from Fox, you can't deny it now.

Sniper I find it odd that you question my logic. I would think that a near fascist right winger such as yourself wouldn't bring up the subject of logic at all.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Well, I read the first one EMPTY and there is no need to go further. I agree if we vote for Kerry we will be attacked again. Of course if we vote for Bush that possibility exists also. The difference is if we vote for Bush we will be in danger for a much shorter time. Bush will eventually destroy them, while Kerry's indecisiveness and appeasement tactics will only encourage them for years to come. You see MT what you think is wrong or bad I think is correct and good, and what you think is right and good (more taxes for me, more income tax credits for you , abortion on demand, gay marriage etc) I think is wrong and bad. We will never convince each other, but Tuesday we will see who gets their way.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Aren't you the same people who claim to be running a campaign of hope? I find it rather comical. Where did you make your bones anyway Plainsman?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

As far as logic goes, you said we have to make peace with the terrorists, why dont we just give them CIA training while we are at it....oh wait we already have.. :x and where did that get us MT...please spare me your ignorant opinions.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

SniperPride said:


> As far as logic goes, you said we have to make peace with the terrorists, why dont we just give them CIA training while we are at it....oh wait we already have.. :x and where did that get us MT...please spare me your ignorant opinions.


Your logic holds no water. Who gave the terrorists the training? The appeasers or the protectors? You really drive your point home with your closing statement.

Any validity you may have had is shot down by using MT tactics.

The whole point of this forum is to discuss differing opinions. Not just the ones you have.

If you are the conservative poster child that you want to be, then why the German flag in your avatar and the German quote in your sig line? I thought they were just as bad as France with the whole UN oil for money thing?

Your credibility is thinning.

RC.
Who will call a spade a spade and is trying to change his tactics too.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

what are you talking about, im just saying that to be peaceful with terrorists will only come back and hurt us like we already have gotten hurt, im not blaming anyone for training terrorists or whatever you are implying, all i am saying is that it has been done... is that too simple for you to understand? And please dont make your assumptions about me or germans in general, thats just pitiful as if you are trying to make me feel guilty. Back to the real topic I mentioned if you dont mind..

Is making peace with these terrorists logical? or possible? and if so by what means?
Answer me this...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Hey Hey! Don't act like it was all of the German's fault for the oil scandal. It was all of the French's though. How does your foot taste sniper?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

His foot for what? i dont see it MT... he said it wasnt all of the Germans fault, and now your saying he is eating foot for saying that it was the Germans?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Sniper said that we trained the terrorists, then says that he doesn't put the blame anywhere and yet can't back it up with facts. I thought I remembered him making some ugly comments about the french (very possible that I got it confused with someone else, all those comments sound the same to me) so I threw the same arguement right back at him.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

We did train Terrorists...because at the time they were the enemies of our enemies. It just came back to bite us in the end.

It's like how we made a deal with warlords in Afghanistan. We worked out a deal so that they would help us fight the Taliban...The warlords may not have liked us (actually, downright hate us...) but they hate the Taliban more, so they agreed to fight with us sometimes.

The terrorists accepted our help so that they could get the upper hand on there immediate enemies, but that doesn't mean that they won't fight us again someday.

Is Your Enemy's Enemy your Ally? I say no.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

right, just like when we trained the taliban when the soviets were down there. And Im not blaming anyone for the oil for food scandal, im saying if you see a german or french or anyone european, dont say "lousy germans/french and the oil for food program". You shouldnt judge individual people like that without knowing anything about them. MT you are confused, Robert said

"If you are the conservative poster child that you want to be, then why the German flag in your avatar and the German quote in your sig line? I thought they were just as bad as France with the whole UN oil for money thing?"

And are you going to answer my questions about making peace with terrorists like you said? MT or just try to get around them.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Man South Park was AWESOME last night!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

No no no, You're a turd sandwich.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok I'll go here.



SniperPride said:


> what are you talking about, im just saying that to be peaceful with terrorists will only come back and hurt us like we already have gotten hurt, im not blaming anyone for training terrorists or whatever you are implying, all i am saying is that it has been done... is that too simple for you to understand?


I see your point here. It was a bit harder to get in the original post. They weren't terrorists then, they were our allies. A coalition of the willing?



SniperPride said:


> And please dont make your assumptions about me or germans in general, thats just pitiful as if you are trying to make me feel guilty. Back to the real topic I mentioned if you dont mind..
> 
> Is making peace with these terrorists logical? or possible? and if so by what means?
> Answer me this...


I like Germans. I've been there. Want to go to grad school there. Am minoring in German to do so. Are you German?

I just felt that you had little grounds to go at MT, as fun as it is, like that. So I had to call you on it. Sorry, I wasn't very good about it.

I will be the first to say that I don't know how to make peace with these people, or if we want to. But...........this is were we split.........I don't think that going to Iraq did any good. Just an opinion. I don't buy the fear.

RC


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Just one thing, make allies with the taliban, then they come back and fly planes into our buildings...make peace with the same people, terrorists, then what happens? MT insists that we should make peace with the terrorists i was just wondering how he intends on doing that.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It's rather easy. You stay out of the mid east as much as possible. You don't go in for a humanatarian conflict like iraq, you dont go in unless you have factual evidence of an imminent threat. If the terrorists dont hate us, less want to be terrorists, the less we have to kill (which only makes more terrorists).


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

well what caused them to hate us in the first place, btw did you hear that tape of the guy saying this is still from the crusades way back when?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well most of the hijackers were saudi, we get a ton of oil from the saudis. They evidently think we are robbing them, we need to make our forigen policies more reasonable, it will pay huge dividends later.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

BobM, where do you come up with this stuff and do you actually expect us to believe what you are sending us?


----------

